# *Changed* Bobbin Head Sun 2/9 10:00 launch



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Going for a drift up and down the creek to coincide with the tide

Edit: Am designated taxi driver for kids on Saturday, so am now shifting this to 10am Sunday


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Would love to Dave but i have a uni study day, mark me down for next time.

Cheers Dave


----------



## Clarkos (Oct 11, 2006)

Would love to Dave, but it's swimming lessons for the little one on Sat am's.

Tossing up whether to do BH or LCR on Sunday am.


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

If you wanted to do the creek sunday steve i should be able to make it for that

Cheers dave


----------



## Clarkos (Oct 11, 2006)

Looks like we all might be able to make it for Sunday.

Still tentative at this stage, but leave pass should be forthcoming.


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Mine will depend on how i shape up after my uni study day :wink: 8) but i should be in.

Dave your not launch from apple tree anymore are you it the little ramp just after you would normally turn towards apple tree ??

Cheers Dave


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

justcrusin32 said:


> Mine will depend on how i shape up after my uni study day :wink: 8) but i should be in.
> 
> Dave your not launch from apple tree anymore are you it the little ramp just after you would normally turn towards apple tree ??
> 
> Cheers Dave


That's right Dave. The dedicated kayak/canoe ramp in the small creek at Bobbin Head.


----------



## Clarkos (Oct 11, 2006)

Hi guys. Going to have to pull the pin unfortunatley. The brickies are a little in front of schedule so the yak is now locked in the backyard until I move a few shrubs.

Good luck.

Steve


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Steve i have heard of excuses to go fishing but not to get out of fishing, haven't you heard of a chainsaw :shock: 8) :lol: :lol: :lol: 
No worries

Cheers Dave


----------

